# When is my goat full grown?



## zubbycat (Oct 14, 2012)

My pygmy wether is 1-1/2 years old. I was wondering if he would be as big as he's going to get by now? Or will he continue growing? How long do goats grow for? Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are considered fully grown at about 3 years old.


----------



## redtailgal (Mar 29, 2011)

geesh. Socrates is 130 pounds and about 3 feet at the withers.....He just turned a year old! I am gonna need a saddle.......


----------



## 8566 (Jul 18, 2012)

you have to allow the window to be ~ 3years but you might have a line that matures quickly and those goats get their height within a year or year and half ....

You just have to know your lines/pedigrees. I have a line where it's about 2 years for height maturity.


----------



## zubbycat (Oct 14, 2012)

My little guy is an unpapered mutt, lol, so have no idea as to his lineage. I guess I'll just have to watch and see. I hope he doesn't get too much bigger - he's kind of cute at knee high. Lol.


----------



## Texas.girl (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks for asking the question. I have a variety pack, all abandoned bottle fed babies, and so I have no idea what their ancestral background is--all just guesses. So this info is helpful when it comes to eventual size.


----------

